# Cory fry . 1st time.



## Tankfull Tropicals (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all. My Cory Sterbai spawned last week in community tank. I removed all plants with eggs that I could see and was surprised to find I now have 150 fry or so. They are so small. What is the best way to feed these little dudes. I am using eggyolk and fine powdered food. I still have them in a floating jar and they seem fine/ lost a few overnight but not bad. This is a new species for me any help appreciated.*c/p*


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You need to get them out of the jar as soon as posible into an aquarium with real plants in it and good water flow. Lots of things for them to feed on when with plants. Now days you can buy frozen baby brine shrimp, try some. There is also very finely dry food made especially for egg layer babies. They might also nible on an Algae or bottom feeder tablet. Remember to feed them often but in small amounts. Do you know their species? Did they spawn in a crowd?


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks neon shark. That is good advice. They areCory> Sterbai. There was a trio 1>F,2>M that spawned in one of my pleco tanks. I pulled out the plants to see if I would get any to hatch. I got lots.
Today I gave them newly hatched brine shrimp and their bellies are bulging. Look like they may explode. I am moving fish all around to give them their own tank. I have over 700 gallons but I'm still pretty crowded. I need to expand soon. Thanks for the help.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a large group of wild caught sterbai that has been breeding in my 220 before I even knew it. I have raised several cories and you need to get at least a 10 gal with just a thin layer of soft sand (maybe 1/4 inch) as they do like to root in the sand. Feed them frozen baby brine at least 3 times a day for the first 2 or 3 weeks. Do a couple of small water changes a day using just an airline to keep the water fresh. For filtration I would use a sponge filter which you can make yourself or buy one. With that many though I would look into a couple of 10's or maybe a 20 long. For about a month or 2 just keep enough water to keep the filter going so they don't have to far to go for that gulp of air once in awhile.


----------

